
Ex-Volkswagen C.E.O. Charged with Fraud Over Diesel Emissions - zonotope
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/03/business/volkswagen-ceo-diesel-fraud.html
======
tasssko
Is it possible that Volkswagen could have pleaded guilty as a corporation in
order to indemnify its employees? Perhaps also paying higher fines? I find it
hard to believe a employee will break the law like this for a company without
some motivation or incentive to do so. This whole case has really left me with
a distaste towards all the Volkswagen brands I owned 3 Audis in the last
decade. Good news is I have been to Germany and talked to people in the
industry and there is a real fear of the change coming from electric vehicles.

